# (IL) CBR GRHRCH UH "Sniper" MH**



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

GRHRCH UH Slammers Bullet From Nowhere MH**, Sniper started his career winning a Derby and JAM'ing one. He has ran 2 Q's and had one JAM. He then moved on to the HT game and excelled. Sniper is out of DC AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH, and is an outstanding marker and blind runner. He had a ton of go, but very controlled in the house and on the line. He's been hunted hard and lives for the blind. He has over 1030 HRC points and will be entering retirement soon. Should end up the second or third highest point Chesapeake in the HRC. Due to his age, we only have frozen available. 

Health certs and pedigree available upon request.


----------

